

How to market my app? - dsalazar

I have developed an app for newspapers, it works on iphone, ipad, android, blackberry, playbook and windows 7. I've been able to sell it to several companies as a newspaper app and sometimes as an app for an event for a cinema festival and so on.<p>But now I'm kind of stuck. I'm not sure how to market it and how to reach more customers. Any ideas?<p>I'm not much of a marketing guy, I'm much more into coding.<p>Here's my app and site:
http://www.gic.mx/Newspaper (it's in english and spanish)<p>Here are some apps using my platform, they're all free although in spanish:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/el-siglo-de-torreon/id388446524?mt=8
http://appworld.blackberry.com/webstore/content/reviews/58246/?lang=es
http://appworld.blackberry.com/webstore/content/58246/?lang=es&#38;CFID=66346195&#38;CFTOKEN=66324830
======
tstegart
I would go straight to the newspaper companies. Especially the small ones. In
fact anyone in the publishing business will want your app. Consider magazines
and blogs that are really magazines (an example would be Smashing Magazine)

Put together an email pitch and start sending out three emails per day. I
would perfect your price pitch and nail down exactly what your pricing is, it
will be important to the small publishers. Pitch them on how easy it will be
to have their own app.

I would also immediately get an English translation of your page up. The
market opportunities there are huge and people want to see what they're buying
described in their native language.

------
kappaknight
If you aren't interested in marketing or sales, find a person you trust as
your co-founder who would be good at it, and get them to do it. Sales will eat
you alive unless you have a passion for it. This may be a generalization, but
most developers don't have the skin for sales since failing = moving on to a
new project instead of refining the sales process until they lock the
customers in.

------
gregalbritton
Are you on twitter? Have you marketed the product to the wordpress community?
On your site focus more on visuals, less on words. Make it really easy for
people to digest what the product is and how it can benefit them.

------
zizou
read this thread on quora , very gud answer for getting ur first 0-100k users
in stages, follow the links some great presentations there.
[http://www.quora.com/Startup-Traction/How-do-social-sites-
ex...](http://www.quora.com/Startup-Traction/How-do-social-sites-examples-
Hunch-Foursquare-go-from-1-to-100k-users-What-techniques-methods-are-used-to-
grow-early?q=how+to+get+early+intial+users+for+product)

~~~
tstegart
It sounds like the OP is more of a "white label" provider than someone selling
his own app. He wants other companies to use his app software to create their
own apps and sell them.

------
quaser
You should get in contact with many blogs who might find the app interesting
enough to write about i.e. TechCrunch

